# An alle PES 2010 Besitzer



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. November 2009)

Hallo, ich bin seit gestern Besitzer von der Pro Evo 10 Version, in der Demo konnte ich noch durch den Tweaker meine Auflösung anpasen, doch in der Vollversion geht das nicht mehr!
Deshalb kann ich nun mit einem full HD TFT nur in 1280x768 spielen!
Weis jmd. ob man die Vollversion auch irgendwie Patchen kann?

Möchte aber nix an der Exe verändern , weil ich ja sonst nicht online spielen kann

Edit:
habe bemerkt das ich doch 1920x1080 einstellen kann!
Aber dafür dann nicht auf hoch zocken kann
Und dann sieht der Rasen ******* aus!
also entweder mittel + hohe auflösung oder high + niedrige Auflösung
Das Problem ist , das pes das nicht zulässt alles auf max zu stellen, wenn man eine 256mb Graka hat!
Aber meine Graka ist eine der schnellsten 256Mb karten überhaupt!
Und die Demo habe ich auch mit dem Tweaker auf 1920x1080 + High und 8 fach AA + HD anisotropic filtering (Treiber) gezockt! und zwar immer 60 Fps.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

naja, ob schnell oder nicht: wenn für die vollversion mehr als 256MB benötigt werden, is das halt leider so... vlt. gibt es da einfach mehr details auch zB fürs stadion als in der demo. 

wie schnell is die karte denn? für ~80€ kriegst du ja schon karten, die jedes aktuelle spiel noch gut packen... ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. November 2009)

habe eine Lösung gefunden!

= einfach die Settings.exe aus der Demo in den Vollversion Ordner kopieren und dann ersetzen

Hab nun 1920x1080! + hohe Details
Ich hoffe es kann anderen Leuten helfen die danach Googeln


----------



## Bibblson (10. November 2009)

mal ne frage, wie konntest du AA für pes einstellen? Bei mir klappt es nicht, es ist egal, ob CCC oder ATT... haste vermutlich eine Nvidia


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. November 2009)

Glaub mir , ich werde schon wissen was ich für eine Grafikkarte habe.
Im CCC kann man unter dem Reiter "3D" alle Einstellungen vornehmen die man haben möchte.


----------



## Bibblson (14. November 2009)

bei mir werden diese aber einfach nicht übernommen


----------

